# Personal Firewall - Comodo oder Zonealarm?



## MiffiMoppelchen (27. Juli 2009)

Howdy,
welche kostenlose PFW ist aktuell empfehlenswert? Hab ein paar Tests auf pcwelt, chip u.a. gelesen, und habe die Comodo- und ZoneAlarm als brauchbare Alternativen eingegrenzt.

Comodo bringt ja noch einen Virenscanner mit? Taucht der was bzw mehr als Avira/Free-AV?

Bitte keine Diskussion über den (Un-)Sinn von PFWs im Allgemeinen...


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juli 2009)

alos, ich nehm immer zonealarm + antivir, wobei ich mir inzwischen die FW wg. meines routers spare. 


vom comodo virenscanner hab ich noch nie was gehört, daher weiß ich nicht, wie gut der is.


----------



## Succer (27. Juli 2009)

Zumindest Früher war man mit Zone Alarm eher schlecht bedient, zumindest wenn man es wieder los werden wollte, weiß nicht wie das jetzt aussieht.

Wenn du ein 32 Bit System hast, könntest du dir auch mal Panda Cloud Antivirus angucken, ein sehr vielversprechendes Konzept wie ich finde.


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Juli 2009)

Ich hatte eine zeitlang auch Zonealarm genutzt und das Problem bei mir war, dass ich dann das eine oder andere Spiel online nicht zocken konnte, musste dann Zonealarm immer ausschalten.

Jetzt kaufe ich mir immer die Kaspersky Internet Security und bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (27. Juli 2009)

Herbboy am 27.07.2009 17:38 schrieb:
			
		

> alos, ich nehm immer zonealarm + antivir, wobei ich mir inzwischen die FW wg. meines routers spare.


Mein PC sitzt zwar auch hinter einem Router, aber ich will halt immer wissen, ob meine Programme nach Hause telefonieren - oder sonstwohin.
Bei kleinen Freeware-Programmen, Bildbearbeitung/editor etc, find ich's schon komisch, wenn sie überhaupt gleich nach dem Start ins Inet wollen ohne das anzukündigen ("ich guck mal, ob's mich schon aktueller gibt." wäre ja ok), wenn sie aber dann noch eine IP irgendwo in Russland oder Korea erreichen wollen, werde ich etwas ... aufmerksamer.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juli 2009)

MiffiMoppelchen am 27.07.2009 18:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 27.07.2009 17:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das is klar, ich installier daher nur wirklich bekannte und seriöse tools


----------



## Moe79 (27. Juli 2009)

Ich finde das "COMODO Internet Security" Paket sehr gelungen, ist kostenlos, arbeitet meiner Meinung nach gut und bietet eine angenehme Benutzeroberfläche, sowie ist verfügbar als 32bit und 64bit Variante. AntiVir benutze ich seitdem nicht mehr und ZoneAlarm hat mich bisher nur genervt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Juli 2009)

Shadow_Man am 27.07.2009 17:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte eine zeitlang auch Zonealarm genutzt und das Problem bei mir war, dass ich dann das eine oder andere Spiel online nicht zocken konnte, musste dann Zonealarm immer ausschalten.



kenn ich von anderen leuten auch so - erster versuch, wenn ein fehler vorliegt: zonealarm deaktivieren. erfolgsquote: ~50%



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 27.07.2009 18:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein PC sitzt zwar auch hinter einem Router, aber ich will halt immer wissen, ob meine Programme nach Hause telefonieren - oder sonstwohin.
> Bei kleinen Freeware-Programmen, Bildbearbeitung/editor etc, find ich's schon komisch, wenn sie überhaupt gleich nach dem Start ins Inet wollen ohne das anzukündigen ("ich guck mal, ob's mich schon aktueller gibt." wäre ja ok), wenn sie aber dann noch eine IP irgendwo in Russland oder Korea erreichen wollen, werde ich etwas ... aufmerksamer.



reicht dafür nicht die windows-interne fw?


----------



## Goddess (30. Juli 2009)

MiffiMoppelchen am 27.07.2009 18:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein PC sitzt zwar auch hinter einem Router, aber ich will halt immer wissen, ob meine Programme nach Hause telefonieren - oder sonstwohin. Bei kleinen Freeware-Programmen, Bildbearbeitung/editor etc, find ich's schon komisch, wenn sie überhaupt gleich nach dem Start ins Inet wollen ohne das anzukündigen ("ich guck mal, ob's mich schon aktueller gibt." wäre ja ok), wenn sie aber dann noch eine IP irgendwo in Russland oder Korea erreichen wollen, werde ich etwas ... aufmerksamer.


Mit Comodo hast du die volle Kontrolle darüber, welche Programme auf das Internet zugreifen dürfen, und welche nicht. Mit Defense+, einem Bestandteil der Firewall, kannst du zum Beispiel festlegen, das ein Programm nicht auf die Loopback Zone, den DNS Client Service, Geschützte COM Interfaces, die Tastatur, geschützte Registry Schlüssel und vieles mehr zugreifen und sie verwenden oder ändern darf. Alle Programme lassen sich mit nur wenigen klicks so konfigurieren, das sowohl dein Programme nur das dürfen, was du willst dass es darf, als auch dein System damit zu schützen. 

Ich verwende Comodo nun schon seit über 1 1/2 Jahren und bin absolut zufrieden! Im Bereich der Software Firewalls gibt es kaum eine bessere Lösung. Der Virenscanner arbeitet zwar recht zuverlässig, und ist auch relativ Resourcen schonend, aber in dem Bereich gibt es eindeutig bessere Lösungen. Wenn du dich für die Comodo Firewall entschließt, und sie entsprechend konfigurierst, wirst du darauf so schnell nicht mehr verzichten wollen.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (31. Juli 2009)

ruyven_macaran am 29.07.2009 18:25 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 27.07.2009 18:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, die Windows-Firewall blockt nur inbound Verkehr. Jeglicher Traffic, der "raus" will, bleibt unbehandelt.

Gilt natürlich nur für XP, ab Vista kann die MS-Firewall mehr.


----------



## skicu (1. August 2009)

MiffiMoppelchen am 31.07.2009 18:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, die Windows-Firewall blockt nur inbound Verkehr. Jeglicher Traffic, der "raus" will, bleibt unbehandelt.
> 
> Gilt natürlich nur für XP, ab Vista kann die MS-Firewall mehr.



Die Firewall ist übrigens unter Windows 7 inzwischen erstaunlich weit. Kann imho inzwischen mit professionellen Produkten locker mithalten.


----------



## Retro-Fan (1. August 2009)

Also ich hatte (anders als die meisten anderen, anscheint) nie wirkliche Probleme mit ZoneAlarm gehabt.
War immer meine Erste Wahl, nachdem ich diesen, bei OEM-PCs mitgelieferten Norton-Müll deinstalliert hab.

Einzig das ständige Erlauben und Verweigern von Zugriffen aufs/vom Netz kann bei manchen Anwendungen, oder wenn man den PC gerade neu aufgesetzt hat, nervig sein, aber ansonsten läuft ZA ohne Probleme bei mir 

Ich habe es aber auch nie auf höchster Stufe laufen gehabt, sondern auf mittlerer, so dass es sich mit den Anwendungen vertraut macht, wie es so schön heißt.
Weiß nicht, wie es bei den andern aussieht.

Comodo habe ich noch nie ausprobiert, da ich recht wenig davon gehört hab, und dachte, es wäre nur eine weitere von diesen "Installieren sie Software XY, um keine Probleme mehr zu haben"-Firewalls.


----------

